# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Prompting for Value (Parameter)

## yorelsemaj

I need assistance in writing a script that will prompt for a Date value while reading data from a Table. The Table will contain data for a whole month; I need to be able to pull all data for a particular date, but must be prompted to enter the date and the value will be passed back to the query/script in order to retrieve the specific date.

----------


## rmiao

Can't do that in t-sql.

----------


## yorelsemaj

I am trying to do it in MS SQL. I may have posted in the wrong Group.

Is it possible in MS SQL?

----------


## rmiao

MS sql server uses t-sql. You may need write some vb script or so to make it work.

----------

